# Funny/Clever Number Plates



## 2BAD4U (29 November 2007)

I saw a number plate today that appealed to my sense of humour and thought it was worth sharing, the fact that it was on a new Porsche made it even better...

MRTOSSA2U


----------



## nioka (29 November 2007)

*Re: Funny / Clever Number Plates*

I remember a certain doctor's girlfriend driving around in a porsche which was a 21st birthday present. The number was 4MY21.


----------



## numbercruncher (29 November 2007)

*Re: Funny / Clever Number Plates*

I saw some number plates in NZ years ago that said MOTSUX - MOT in nz is the road police hehe, I bet these MOT folks got their revenge though


----------



## Julia (29 November 2007)

*Re: Funny / Clever Number Plates*



numbercruncher said:


> I saw some number plates in NZ years ago that said MOTSUX - MOT in nz is the road police hehe, I bet these MOT folks got their revenge though




You can bet they did indeed.  There was a stretch of road in the South Island about 50km west of Christchurch on the way to the ski fields - a long straight road where most drivers, anxious to hit the snow, did well over the speed limit.

The MOT sorted them out.  Got out of their usual vehicles and into a beat up old Landrover with skis on the roof.  Caught a lot until the word got around.


----------



## Pat (29 November 2007)

*Re: Funny / Clever Number Plates*



Julia said:


> You can bet they did indeed.  There was a stretch of road in the South Island about 50km west of Christchurch on the way to the ski fields - a long straight road where most drivers, anxious to hit the snow, did well over the speed limit.
> 
> The MOT sorted them out.  Got out of their usual vehicles and into a beat up old Landrover with skis on the roof.  Caught a lot until the word got around.



On the way to the Jindabyne in NSW undercover cars have ski's and board's on there racks too.

What about LORYDA for a number plate? When I first saw it I had no idea was saying LOL


----------



## numbercruncher (29 November 2007)

*Re: Funny / Clever Number Plates*

Another cool set I saw here in Qld was on one of those Motorcycles that go like 0 to 200 quicker than you can say wtfwasthat, the plates said BYEBYE :


----------



## 2BAD4U (29 November 2007)

*Re: Funny / Clever Number Plates*

Just remembered another one from a while ago, must have been a dentist

2TH DK


----------



## alphman (30 November 2007)

*Re: Funny / Clever Number Plates*

A couple of Qld plates...

50BER
34TME


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 November 2007)

*Re: Funny / Clever Number Plates*



Pat said:


> What about LORYDA for a number plate? When I first saw it I had no idea was saying LOL



not quite with you there Pat lol
something like OPNYDA?
YDAFUS?
YDAXIs Alphmann? lol

or is it like EZRYDA maybe?
EZPZ


----------



## chops_a_must (30 November 2007)

The bro has a Datsun Sunny station wagon with the number plates "INSULT". Any lovers of the 12th man series will know the reference.

It's no laughing matter though. It has a jap spec sr-20 turbo under the bonnet, smokes the tires through all 6 gears, and on a new set will get up on two wheels. Will break traction at just about any speed also. A lot of fun.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 November 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> The bro has a Datsun Sunny station wagon with the number plates "INSULT". Any lovers of the 12th man series will know the reference.
> 
> It's no laughing matter though. It has a jap spec sr-20 turbo under the bonnet, smokes the tires through all 6 gears, and on a new set will get up on two wheels. Will break traction at just about any speed also. A lot of fun.



XSNERG? 

HOTDONK  = hot donk or hot donkey ?
DONKHOT  =  hot donk - or don quixote ?


----------



## connelkp (30 November 2007)

One I saw in the US

   PB4UGO = Pee Before you go


----------



## marklar (30 November 2007)

I remember seeing a Porsche in Sydney quite a few years ago...

4MYHSC

Saw another fun one last tuesday

RTFM

m.


----------



## Ken (30 November 2007)

THIS NUMBER PLATE IS STILL AVAILABLE IN VICTORIA.


BHPLTD

BHPBIL


----------



## cbd226 (23 March 2022)

I saw this on a Tesla


----------

